# Charlotte, NC visit photos



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

First day here, took some pictures at a beautiful place called Freedom Park and then went to the dog park at this awesome nature reserve called Reedy Creek, I can't wait to explore these places a bit more once I live here.

I'll probably have more to follow. So far both dogs have been great in the hotel room. Unfortunately Vega is staying with a friend of mine. He doesn't travel long distances too well and he's also sometimes very loud in a crate in strange places...fine at home but always barked when visiting my parents and just couldn't have that in a hotel. So I brought Dodger and Loki with me and they have been fantastic!

Enjoy the pics!

Im visiting some house prospects tomorrow! Very exciting.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

i love parti poodles! can't have another dog = can't have another dog - cant! lol


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lol, just keep telling yourself that!

- more pics -


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like Dodger is going to have lots of stories to tell Vega when you get home! 

Dodger and Loki both looked like they had a great time!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

NC is a great place for dogs !!! LOL 
I havent actually been to Charlotte proper, but I have been outside of it ( I live about 3 hours away) 
It looks like the dogs had fun!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh nice, well you should definitely visit sometime. I'm sure our dogs would love meeting eachother.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL Im sure your dogs would have a heart attack!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What an absolutely lovely dog!!! Such pretty markings. The running photos make me think of a classy horse running. Good luck with your house search.
_


----------

